# Accessory plate?



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Blatattack said:


> I am looking for an accessory plate that is mounted to mainly a side console that can have a drink holder, compass or anything else like that. Not the sucker style ones. Anyone know the specific brand that HB uses?



Brad right?

A good friend of mine separated from Taco marine years back and now has a small metal shop catering to marine applications near Tamiami airpot. He has done some really nice work for me and if you dont find exactly what you need, I can give you his phone number, he is a super nice guy and can throw anything together


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

lpg said:


> Brad right?
> 
> A good friend of mine separated from Taco marine years back and now has a small metal shop catering to marine applications near Tamiami airpot. He has done some really nice work for me and if you dont find exactly what you need, I can give you his phone number, he is a super nice guy and can throw anything together


Nope not Brad thats my buddy. I could ask to get a quote from him. 
Just looking for a 12in extension with 2 cup holders to go on the port side of my side console.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Blatattack said:


> I am looking for an accessory plate that is mounted to mainly a side console that can have a drink holder, compass or anything else like that. Not the sucker style ones. Anyone know the specific brand that HB uses?


Not sure if this is what you're talking about. If so, Bluepoint Fabrications makes them for Hells Bay.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Not sure if this is what you're talking about. If so, Bluepoint Fabrications makes them for Hells Bay.


Ya thats what I'm looking for! Im gonna talk with Blue point & HB about it but I'm not spending $200 on it. Thanks!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I can assure you its 200 so do not waste anyones time calling them.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Blatattack said:


> Ya thats what I'm looking for! Im gonna talk with Blue point & HB about it but I'm not spending $200 on it. Thanks!


Call Bluepoint direct…save a few $.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How about this one
http://www.boatoutfitters.com/Misc-...-Holder-with-Storage-Box-13770-25887-211.html


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> How about this one
> http://www.boatoutfitters.com/Misc-...-Holder-with-Storage-Box-13770-25887-211.html


I appreciate it but that belongs on a Carolina skiff....


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> I can assure you its 200 so do not waste anyones time calling them.


Can I waste your time?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Blatattack said:


> I appreciate it but that belongs on a Carolina skiff....


A can of fancy chrome spray paint and it could fit right in.


----------

